

Joel re: exceptions.  Nyet - gtani
http://littletutorials.com/2008/08/23/bad-advice-on-exceptions-from-joel/

======
cbetz
I think the real problem with exceptions is that their usage is ambiguous.
What do you call an "exception"? In other words, the really egregious usages
of exceptions come when they are used to handle normal system behavior and not
exceptional behavior.

It also ridiculous to wrap every single call to every single function in
try{}catch(){}. Code like this just is a bummer to read.

------
trevelyan
I think Joel is right, but I hate Java.

